# I went clubbing!



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

...and I actually spoke to people, and I didn't spend any time hiding in a toilet cubicle. Ok, I spent 5 minutes hiding. That's not long! I used to try going out but spend as long as possible hiding.

I danced a lot, that's something that's never scared me, it's just talking to people that worries me, and straining to have a convo over loud music just p****s me off. The club I went to has a quiet area where it's possible to talk, which I really appreciate. Oh, and it's a goth club - that scene is pretty forgiving of all types of "weirdness." :boogie


----------



## sweet_tiff4prez (Oct 11, 2008)

congrats!!!  this is one of my goals to do


----------



## espearite (Jan 2, 2009)

Omigod!  Good for you! Someday I will get there, but not today...


----------



## Amalia (Feb 27, 2009)

good for you, grats! 
did you have fun, or are you plaing to go again?


----------



## Madison_Rose (Feb 27, 2009)

I had a few awkward moments, but I had fun as well. Yes, I'll go again!


----------



## forever_dreamer (Jul 8, 2008)

Goth Club? Nice! Sounds cool! I think I'd like to go to those one day! Oh yeah I hate having those awkward moments but as long as you have a good time that's all that counts! Keep it up! : )


----------



## asherly (Mar 11, 2009)

Congratulations!
I did this last Saturday too. I was terrified because I went with some people I didn't know that well, and they knew the DJs and stuff so we were going to hang out in the VIP section. One of the DJs was kind of well known so I was anxious about meeting him and looking silly or whatever, but it turned out to be a lot of fun. 

My friends are always inviting me to go to clubs, and I always refuse, but lately I've been trying to just push myself through my fears and just go.

I would LOVE to go to a goth club.


----------



## Prodigal Son (Dec 11, 2005)

Damn, I'd really love to learn sick breakdancing moves, and then just pull them out of nowhere on the dance floor lol. I don't think I have the courage to even dance at a club, it is just to awkward, especially if you're a dude dancing alone in a goth club. 

That is awesome you had a good time though and had no problem dancing.


----------



## Khan (Mar 12, 2009)

Well, going to a club is mine goal too! I hope i will achieve it...


----------



## ncislover (Mar 8, 2009)

congrats!!!! :boogie


----------



## Little Willow (Oct 26, 2008)

You are officially my SA hero for the day! I'd never be able to do that!
Congrats


----------



## TorLin (Nov 14, 2006)

congrats
 way to go !


----------



## princesscupcake (Feb 4, 2009)

wow that's pretty intense. I haven't even been to a club in my life and im 23. Way to go!


----------



## caithiggs (Jan 11, 2009)

Oh, that sounds good! Good work. 

Nobody should do like me and go to clubs with music they hate for YEARS just to fit in. You'll never make friends with good taste in venues.


----------



## pook (Feb 8, 2009)

Madison_Rose said:


> ...and I actually spoke to people, and I didn't spend any time hiding in a toilet cubicle. Ok, I spent 5 minutes hiding. That's not long! I used to try going out but spend as long as possible hiding.
> 
> I danced a lot, that's something that's never scared me, it's just talking to people that worries me, and straining to have a convo over loud music just p****s me off. The club I went to has a quiet area where it's possible to talk, which I really appreciate. Oh, and it's a goth club - that scene is pretty forgiving of all types of "weirdness." :boogie


That is so cool! I have always been too scared to go clubbing. Clubbing is basically the ultimate accomplishment for somebody with SA......It makes me nervous to think about -.- I just have to go to a pub tonight and I'm freaking out haha


----------



## Rune (Mar 11, 2009)

That's awesome!  I would give my left foot to have a goth club here I could go to...but then I couldn't dance.. :lol


----------

